# 50 watt adjustable heater in 5 gal tank?



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi y'all. I know this has probably been talked about before (more than once) but I don't have time to search through the threads for the topic...

I have a 10 gal unfiltered tank and I want to downsize, but I sure don't want to buy another heater. Can a 50 watt heater work in a 5 gal unfiltered tank as long as I set the temp on the heater lower to work in a smaller space? Has anyone experienced this? Thanks!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Overkill. I wouldn't risk it. It may be able to stay on a low setting but if the thermostat breaks it will absolutely cook your tank.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a 10w marineland and it kicks me up to 84 all the time (uurrghh)!! Id say yeah- thats too much T-T


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am using a Tetra brand 50w pre-set type heater in one of my 5g unfiltered tanks without issue...keeps a stable 79-80F-but I also have a fairly cool house since I heat with a fireplace and my tanks are about 20ft from the heat source.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You definitely can use it!
I used to have one in my 2.5gal ou can but get a thermometer so you know EXACTLY what the temperature is and only add your fish once you get it to the right setting. 
If the heater has a integrated thermometer, don't trust it! Mine sais 72 when the tank is actually at 80.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good point Vilmarisv...very important to have independent heaters and thermometer....


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I have - independent thermometers & heaters. I'm always monitoring them.

Hey, I just realized something - d'oh! I totally didn't think of this. I removed the filters from my 10 gal tanks, so I only fill them with about 6-7 gallons of water & I've been using the 50 watt heaters the whole time. My house is always at 65 degrees, so I have to keep the heaters set pretty high to keep the water temp at 79-80. Cool! This great - if I hadn't asked I wouldn't have realized I was already doing it. Yay!:-D Thanks, y'all!


----------

